# Minnkota i pilot



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Had st with autopolit, would never go back to hand control. In a pinch you can pull motor up 1 inch which releases shaft from collor that turns it. you can then turn motor a steer by hand. This is good if you run into a problem to get out. Then drop motor back into collar and use remote agian. 
Autopolit is nice to fish bars and banks it will drive you stright down without having to touch it.


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

> My biggest concern is givng up being able to use the trolling motor manually


My i pilot also included a manual foot controller


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I will never buy anything but i pilot again. I love mine and if it were social acceptable I would marry it.


----------



## Bob (Feb 2, 2007)

> I will never buy anything but i pilot again. I love mine and if it were social acceptable I would marry it.


It's socially acceptable in Kentucky. Give my regards to your blushing new bride.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

> > I will never buy anything but i pilot again. I love mine and if it were social acceptable I would marry it.
> 
> 
> It's socially acceptable in Kentucky.  Give my regards to your blushing new bride.



Also allow in NC. Congrats!


----------



## Bmahoney (Apr 5, 2012)

Game changer....it's awesome.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

so you can still use the hand controls with this??? I heard of a guy that had it, launching his boat, then putting in coordinates, then getting back in his truck to park it. The boat would go back out in the middle of the lake and just sit there until he came back, then he used his remote to bring it back ;D pretty cool idea


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, there is no hand control. What you can do is grab the control head and lift it then turn it. This is not something I would count on doing while fishing.

If you went to a spot out of the boat ramp and it was with in 1/4 mile of the ramp and recorded it on the i pilot unit say under spot A. Then launch your boat and clicked the anchor button on the remote the boat would go there.

I have tested, just tested on dry land and my remote will operate the motor at 100 yards. My concern would be what happens if you go out of remote range, I know if the remote does not sense an actively paired remote an i pilot it will not turn on. I will look this up in manual.

Wading you could have the boat parked wade a ways pull the boat close wade again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

> so you can still use the hand controls with this??? I heard of a guy that had it, launching his boat, then putting in coordinates, then getting back in his truck to park it. The boat would go back out in the middle of the lake and just sit there until he came back, then he used his remote to bring it back ;D pretty cool idea



No hand control. But you can pick up head and control motor. Not something you can do all day. But if you are crashing into oysters you can grab it quick and steer away. 
Pulling up also raises depth. 

You can send it to a spot and have it stay there but if it goes to far or remote craps out, you are swimming!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> ... I love mine and if it were social acceptable I would marry it.


LOL, too funny! I been eyeing one of those too. Bass pro had them on sale for $999. So if I order one online would that make it a mail order bride? lol


----------



## greggh (Apr 22, 2012)

I've been running with the I-pilot now for over a year and anchor mode alone is priceless. I guessing 25-30% more touches (fish caught) with this unit. Not having to make any adjustments to keep my boat on spot is a game changer. I cannot and will not fish without one.


----------



## Copperhead8 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I am going to go with an i pilot - you guys made it seem like a no brainer. I should add that I do not plan on having any kind of relationship with this motor. It will be strictly professional!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just remember that you can turn off the motor, or spot lock. When I first got mine took me about 4 trips to quite "playing" with it and use it to catch more fish.


----------



## DEEK (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm pretty convincened on wireless for my new Cayenne and have a couple questions. since the head of these motors sits lower toward the deck than a hand control what size shaft would you get for a skiff similar to a Cayenne. Also, is the I-pilot really worth the additional cost over the non gps wireless motor and finally do these wireless motors have different battery (size) requirements than a hand controlled motor.
Thanks


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is my take on if i pilot is worth it or not, ask yourself these questions and if predominately answered yes you will find it worth it. lb for lb thrust the battery requirement is the same. On the shaft size, I fish the gulf a lot so I went with the 52" so that when the waves lift the bow the prop does not surface.

Do I use my TM much?
Do I use my anchor much?
Do I trawl much?
Are there 5 areas of 2 miles or less that I'd like to cover the same way every time? 
Would I like to go exactly back along a very productive drift line?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Im looking too. Do they all come with a wireless foot control and a hand control? I do run into oysters often and have dual power poles. Do I even need it or should I get another hand control. Hand control does not bother me at all, the only bonus is I can run the motor from the poling platform.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> Im looking too. Do they all come with a wireless foot control and a hand control?


They do not include a foot pedal int he box that will be more $$$.  I have a hand control and an i-pilot and I will never go back to a hand control motor.  I am able to tie knots and do other minor tasks on the boat without having to worry about being blow away from the spot I was fishing. The other way I use the motor is the ability to slowly go to a spot while I am getting ready instead having to stay on the bow running the motor.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Which model do I get in 24v? Gander has 4-5 different models from $1k-$1,500.


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> Which model do I get in 24v? Gander has 4-5 different models from $1k-$1,500.



I would go with the SP model.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

how easy is it to select your preset waypoints? ie I am heading toward one of my 30 spots, is it a mission to find that spot on the motors display?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Minn Kota SP RT70/SP/CP Riptide Saltwater Bow-Mount Trolling Motor 

Whats the SP, CP, AP all mean?


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

How well do these trolling motors respond to the remote? Is there a considerable amount of lag time between pressing the button and the motor reacting? Would this be the recommended motor fishing creeks or is it tailored more towards open water fishing? Thanks in advance for the replies

Tight Lines!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

NO lag time. I use mine for everything from creeks and rivers to lakes and offshore.

ST is the terova mount, SP is the power drive mount. CP is co pilot. AP is auto pilot. If you get i pilot you get both AP and CP built in. AP holds a course and CP holds a speed.

I'd recommend the ST. It has a few nice features the SP does not, I have the SP. The deploy/stow of the ST is a little easier. Instead of pushing down on the locking lever (just above the motor) and sliding the whole unit out (SP model), the ST has fall away ramps that allow the motor to tilt to upright position. Also the ST has a switch that automatically disconnects the TM when stowed. The SP you have to unplug. The ST will allow you to switch between the cored foot control and the i pilot remote, SP will not. The foot pedal is large though. Do not get me wrong the SP is fine and will save you a couple hundred bucks.

What size boat and how much does it weigh? Remember if you get 24V that is  2 batteries, do you want that extra lbs and do you have soe place to put them? I have 55lb and it is plenty for my 15.5' boat with 60hp motor. I fished 9AM to7PM on Saturday most of the time with TM running and charger showed 67% remaining when I hooked it up to bat after fishing.

Once you run your tm from back of boat, polling platform, while eating lunch, tying a new lure on you will be hooked. Spot lock is the bomb.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry missed question about the way points. They only have memory for 6 spots and 6 tracks. A - F you will have to remember which is which. They will only automatically drive you to a way point or drive along track if you are within a 1/4 mile.

For way points I just use my FF/Chartplotter use my main engine get close then use tm to get me on the spot and push the anchor button.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply CarolinaJim. That is awesome that there is no lag time because that is the only thing that had me questioning getting one. It looks like there will be an ST in my near future! Thanks again

Tight Lines!


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Almost forgot... Is anyone using the quick release bracket for the ST? Does it allow any play in the mount compared to mounting it permanently? Thanks again.

Tight Lines!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I use the quick release with my SP but it is nearly identical to the ST one. It does leave some play not much but a chop will show it. How much play depends on how flat the mounting area is. You need to keep in mind that these mount with about 4 inches hanging over the edge. This means if there is a lip at the edge of the bow the rear must be raised to compensate.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Im on the fence about getting the I pilot so I wrote down the pros and cons. 

Pros
1) smaller footprint on deck. A hand control motor would look massive on my bow. 
2) control from anywhere on the boat.
3) ability to hold boat in single position.

Cons
1) I fish shallow areas with oysters I need to stay on the bow and manually control motor. 

Not too many cons. Which model do I look at if I want a 24v 70-80lb thrust motor, the wireless remote with auto pilot and co pilot and the ability to save waypoints. Whats the deal with the bracket hanging over my bow? I have a very flat bow (Dolphin Renegade) That would be a big concern. I dont need a fancy deploy system even though that sounds very nice.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

They way the motor tilts it has to be over the edge or the motor will not get to vertical. The motor rotates on a shaft about where the O in Kota is. All i pilots have AP,CP,Spot lock, and track record. I pilot replaces any AP/CP.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you very much CarolinaJim. You're helpfulness is awesome and very appreciated.

Does Minn Kota made a velcro "stabilizer" thing for when the motor is stowed and you are running with your outboard like they make for the SM bow mount? Would it be necessary?
Thanks again

Tight Lines!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Boney,no they don't. Back where you would want to have that there is nothing to attach to on tm, it is just the shaft (see pic below) . That deal FireCat had made would be the best. However, you could mounted a small d ring or any other kind of loop to attach velcro strap.

I plan to rebuild my boat next year so I do not worry about it flexing on the deck. Beside it comes with about 1 inch SS fender type washers that go on the under side of the deck to spread the load and my deck is 3/4 marine ply with FG and gel coat so it is pretty strong.

That reminds me the mounting holes are very close to the lip so you will need to think about access to nuts to tighten. see pic below


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the help. I have one more question. Do I have to use a plug with the motor? I dont want to drill my cap to install a plug. Batteries are in a front hatch and the hatch lid has a lip in the front to run wires under when the lid is closed.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

As long as you can disconnect from battery it should be fine. The SP model gps will be drawing power as long as it is connected to the battery. I have read posts that people have fried the circuit board forgetting to unhooked from battery before putting the charge on the battery.

I use a plug and highly recommend the marinco connect pro if you do decide to add one.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I have marinco plugs on my gheenoe they are very nice. I may just wire a marinco inline and tuck away in the hatch. I think I understand the i pilot lanuage now. I am going to get a ST with I pilot and the I pilot replaces/includes AP and CP.

Do I need to reinforce the quick release mount under the deck or will washers do fine?


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you need to unplug the ST and the SP model or only the SP?

Tight Lines!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Casacola, after a year of use I can find no evidence of over stressing the deck on mine and I just use the washers. I'm very hard on my equipment, I fish hard.
Yep exactly replaces and includes CP/AP.

Boney, the ST has an internal switch that turns is off when stowed. So I would think a plug would be more toward optional. The SP does not have this internal switch and would says the plug is more toward mandatory. 

Keep in mind with either model if you use the quick release mount you have to have some easy way to disconnect the wires.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

What size shaft should I get?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is how I determined I needed 52". I took tape measure and launched boat stood in the bow and measured from deck to water and added 1', this came out to around 30". Then I had a friend stand in the back deck of the boat at the dock and measured from the deck to the water and added 1', this came out to around 38". I added another 1' for waves, this works out to 50". So 48" was to short and 60" to long. TO have the prop completely submerged takes 12". 

I recommend taking a board or dowel and checking on your deck the placement.
The control head should not hang over the edge. If you look at the picture of mine it goes right along the edge but not over.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. I went with a 54" shaft. I got a RT80/ST/CP on sale for $899.00. So all I need now is the ST I Pilot upgrade correct?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, make sure you get a new version i pilot. Alot of old version still out there, and they are usually much cheaper. The new version has 6 memory slots for spots and 6 for tracks, the old version has 3 of each. The new remote is much nicer too.

I'm going to buy a new remote to go with my older version.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Having the ST motor I don't think I can get the old version as the motor head unit is a different shape than the SP model and the ST didnt exist until the new I pilot was released.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

The ST has been out long before new version of i pilot. You know you will have to install the i pilot electronics, with the ST this simple. I have not done it my self but have read the instructions. I bought myS P with I pilot pre installed.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I didnt know that. The ST has the power cut off when stowed right? All I have to do is remove the top part of the head and replace with the I pilot right? Assuming some simple wire connections.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, I found the new I pilot in stock at factoryoutletstore.com for $449 with no sales tax and free shipping. Everywhere else was either out of stock or selling the older unit for $399. Over all I saved around $100 by buying the motor and gps separate.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have never used the factoryoutlet store, but have read many bad things about them. Bass Pro has them for 449 as well.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Well I used my American express so if there are any issues I am covered.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm going to install the motor. How does this angle look? I don't want to block the hatch, bow light and bow cleat. It takes up a lot of room when up.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Not a big fan of that placement. You need to be comfortable with it though not me. Personally I'd move the base to the other side of the light. Also, if your are right handed I'd move it to the other side of the boat.

Took me a few days of moving around before I found what I could live with. Glad I did I do not think mine could be placed better on my boat.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks, I will see how it looks. I think it will block my bow light at that angle and possibly hang the head over the side of the boat.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Got my I Pilot from the factory outlet store in 2 days! It's exactly as advertised. I did read the customer reviews on their service but have to wonder how many people didn't read what they were buying.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea I know internet reviews are often suspect. Just wanted to warn you and let you make the call.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree. 

So if you are going to buy the motor and I pilot separate it's best to buy the basic motor without AP because you wont need it anyways.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Its better to get the ST or terrova motors if you are going to install the i pilot yourself. The ST/Terrova are plug and play where the SP requires more work and you have to splice the wire.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> I'm going to install the motor. How does this angle look? I don't want to block the hatch, bow light and bow cleat.


No matter where you put it the bowlight will be useless because it can't be seen from the side in it's full range so you will need to install something else to fish at night. I agree with Jim, if you place it like that you will take up too much space on your deck, for the motor to work best it needs to be as central as possible. Look up pictures of how others have done it.

PS. I used to work for American Express on there dispute resolution team, never expect them to cover anything! If you ever needed there help I would make sure to use it as a last resort only!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Ya its mounted different than the photo. If I am out at night the motor comes off in seconds and I can store it in the boat so the bow light works.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes but then you are out without a trolling motor. Still I would try to mount it as close to the center as you can. I've seen reviews that say when mounted to the side the ipilot can get confused and have tracking issues.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I got it right on the center line. I thought about that myself. I will post up another photo.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Good deal, I'm sure it will work out great. I wish I had gone that route now.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

If your boat is highly affected by TM thrust being off center it causes the boat to jog when starting to keep a straight course with auto pilot or recorded track. I pilot figures it out though and you end up crabbing a straight course. When the tm head is moving on line and in the direction it has been told to go it is happy and does not care what the orientation of the boat is. The more your boat is affected by off center thrust the longer it takes to get itself sorted. 

When running the tm my boat is very affected by the main engine not being dead straight, this is like the tm being way off center. I have used this to compensate for differences in the tide and wind to keep a better boat attitude along my desired path. 

This concludes i-piloting 1120, future courses to be announced. ;D


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Took it out today for the first time and all I can say is wow. This is one of those products that you wonder how you did without it. It has surpassed the power pole in terms of coolness and importance. I sat on the poling platform the entire time and had a friend on the bow. The boat tracked like an arrow and the anchor feature held us in a strong incoming current. I will never want to use a hand controlled motor again. I ran it on manual today and didn't use the record a track but will figure that out soon enough. Going with the current the anchor whips the stren around and holds its position.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Now you know why I have no issues recommending this product. The versatility is just amazing. With the some use you will figure out how to use it to fish tide, wind and current conditions that would normally be a nightmare. I fish alone most of the time and the i pilot has made my time more productive.


----------

